
The Linley Group - Apple Designed Own CPU For A6 - protomyth
http://www.linleygroup.com/newsletters/newsletter_detail.php?num=4881
======
EwanToo
I was hoping for some details, but really there's nothing there, just a couple
of historical facts and extremely obvious predictions..

~~~
protomyth
Well, it was enough for all a hoard of other sites to write articles about so
I submitted the original source.

